# NC43,44,45 - Favorite pink lipsticks?!



## Elle93 (Oct 11, 2010)

sorry if there is already a thread like this.

To all NC43,44,45 ladies. What your favorite soft pink and bright pink lipsticks?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 12, 2010)

Im N42 my fav pink is Pink Nouveau and Show Orchin


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 12, 2010)

I really like Intimidate Slimshine.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 12, 2010)

Show Orchid
Lady Gaga
Pink Burst
Bubblegum

NC45 here !!


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 12, 2010)

*MAC*
Hot Gossip
Craving
Girl About Town
Snow Orchid
Viva Glam Gaga

*MUFE
*Intense Rogue No 34
No 36

*NARS
*Schiap
Funny Face


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2010)

From MAC Pink Nouveu and Chatterbox, both are perm!


----------



## angelynv (Oct 12, 2010)

nc42-43 Mac Please Me and Girl about town. Revlon Mauve it Over.


----------



## angelynv (Oct 12, 2010)

oh! and Mac Angel x


----------



## MissResha (Oct 12, 2010)

MAC Lickable, MAC Speak Louder


----------



## honybr (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't a clue what foundation shade I am, but MAC's Wonderstruck is a gorgeous soft pink.


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 18, 2010)

NC42~
  	NARS Roman Holiday
  	Urban Decay Hotpants
  	Dior Pink Caprice
  	MAC Lovelorn
  	Too Faced Cupcake
  	NYX Strawberry Milk


----------



## Senoj (Oct 18, 2010)

Right now I like Viva Glam Gaga lipstick, it comes off as the perfect baby pink lipstick for WOC. I layer it with a clear lip glass.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 18, 2010)

MAC: 
  	Lovelorn
  	Bombshell
  	Sweetie

  	NARS:
  	Catfight



 	D9355481-97F5-3E9B-BD43-6C81D4B68AB4
  	1.03.01


----------



## starfire123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Viva Glam V and VI


----------



## cocomia (Oct 24, 2010)

How do you make Pink Nouveau look non-ashy on you guys? Do you use lipliner or is it really just a matter of confidence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I'm NC40, so I'm a tad lighter than NC43-45, but I like MAC's Lickable (bright pink), Revlon's Pink In The Afternoon (muted/nude pink), and Cosmo (MLBB pink) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## darkskyequeen (Oct 27, 2010)

Rimmel Airy Fairy is the most flattering on me with a close second going to MAC Creme Cup. I'm a C6/NC43


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

i really like show orchid but if you just want to put your foot in the door try up the amp its a pinkish purple. just beautiful


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 1, 2010)

MAC Pink Nouveau, VG Gaga and Girl About Town! I want to try Kinda Sexy and Please Me


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 3, 2010)

I need to pick up Pink Nouveau, hearing a lot of good things about it


----------



## angelynv (Nov 3, 2010)

adnegveill35 I have both Please Me and Kinda Sexy - Please me is a blue toned pale pink - i am nc43 and I love it - also its really easy to tone down with lipliner and lipgloss. Kinda Sexy is one of my favourite nude lipsticks as it is a gorgeous peachy pink colour that looks sooo good with any type of smokey eye - buy them!! haha!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 3, 2010)

angelynv said:


> adnegveill35 I have both Please Me and Kinda Sexy - Please me is a blue toned pale pink - i am nc43 and I love it - also its really easy to tone down with lipliner and lipgloss. Kinda Sexy is one of my favourite nude lipsticks as it is a gorgeous peachy pink colour that looks sooo good with any type of smokey eye - buy them!! haha!


 
	hey thanks so much for the recommendations! I will def try them out next time at a mac store!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 3, 2010)

Also would like to add that i *love* honey love! It's the prettiest pinky nude color.


----------



## danysedai (Nov 9, 2010)

I just picked up MUFE # 36 at sephora. This is my first pink lipstick and I never thought it would look great on me but it does (nc45/173 in mufe). Lovely pink and it doesn't budge.


----------



## sheila_sheila (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm only into lights pinks, so I would have to say Hue.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 1, 2011)

In order: SAINT GERMAIN (absolute favorite!!!!), Gladiola (Dame Edna collection) Viva Glam Gaga, Something New (new lippie from the Stylishly Yours collection), Snob


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jan 2, 2011)

MUFE glossy full in #6


----------



## amandarobots (Sep 6, 2014)

For bright pink, I like Revlon Raspberry Pie. 

  For a soft pink, Rimmel Picadilly Pink, MAC Midimauve (not quite a true pink, but I still consider it one), and NARS Dolce Vita.


----------



## Selinaaa (Sep 10, 2014)

For a vibrant pink, MAC'smatter all fired up lipstick is nice!

  I never thought such a bright pink would suit me or I'd like it, but as long as my face is even with foundation, lovely colour for a night out


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 27, 2014)

Flat out fabulous St. Germain Candy yum yum Schiap by nars Snob Creme cup


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 30, 2014)

My fav bold lip is lips lined with anarchy by UD and Fushia with blue pearl by Wet n Wild. I also like Icon by hourglass, shameless by revlon, and standout by revlon


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Sep 30, 2014)

NC45
  Lovelorn
  Pink nouveau
  Viva glam nicki 1
  Candy yum yum

  Backstage Bambi
  Anime lip tar


----------



## zant (Oct 11, 2014)

NC43-44 here. My favorites are Guerlain Rouge G Brillante Bianca (perfect MLBB with subtle shimmer), Bobbi Brown Sheer Lip Color Pink Rose, NARS Funny Face, L'Oreal Colour Riche Rambling Rose, and YSL Rouge Volupte Sheer Candy in Succulent Pomegranate. The YSL is hella sheer, but brightens up my face so nicely.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 30, 2014)

Mac Girl About Town and Relentlessly Red


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Kinda sexy please me vt VG 2


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Currently, my fave pink lipstick is Viva Glam Miley Cyrus (definitely not for the faint)   https://lilmsrosie87.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/lipstick-series-viva-glam-miley-cyrus/


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 22, 2015)

Show Orchid is definitely a long-standing fave


----------



## omninico (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm NC42 or C4/5

  My fav. pink lipsticks are

  Love Lorn, Candy Yum Yum, Love Forever, and See Sheer but it's more of a coral pink but still very pretty and compliments my skin tone well.


----------

